# A question about "oil wicks"



## Rd2nowr (May 26, 2017)

Ok folks. I have an old SB 9a 409AN, serial #68730. I've looked at the felt kits sold on Ebay, but all of those listed for a 9a have the tubular spindle wicks. I need the flat ones, since my spindle will lift out from the headstock. I'd like to get the correct kit to replace all of the wicks on my machine. When I rebuilt this lathe a few months ago, I soaked the original ones in kerosene to clean them, but some, especially the ones in the apron were falling apart. Does anyone know where I might find such a kit? Thanks, Tim


----------



## Dave Paine (May 26, 2017)

I purchased a felt rebuild kit for my SB Heavy 10 from EBay.  I do not recall the seller, but an example EBay seller.   May be others which are cheaper.  Search for Southbend Felt Kit

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebuild-Kit-for-9-South-Bend-Lathe-Model-A-New-/150497962557


----------



## woodchucker (May 26, 2017)

*stevewb*
sells them on EBAY
I have a 9 a it uses the spring loaded wicks. In the kit Steve always includes extra wicking.
drop him a note, he does respond.
His kits are nice because the shaped felts are well cut, and he includes a rebuild book in the full kits which came in handy


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2017)

If your wicks are not the typical round wicks with the springs you may have to make yours. I would still order the kit as most of the other wicks will fit your machine. A pic of your wick and spindle headstock assy may help.


----------

